# como instalo mi tarjeta de video gepro fx 5200



## jechu094 (Feb 27, 2008)

hola tengo un problema con mi tarjeta de video, resulta que la tarjeta de video integrada del pc se me daño    :x  lo mandè a arreglar y  el tipo me dijo que me iva a dar una tarjeta de video de 128 en compenzacion de que me cambiò la board, la tarjeta funciona pero cuando boy a jugar gta3 me dice que necesito minimo 12mb de video, lo mismo en vice city, la tarjeta no trae cd`s de instalacion disque porque se reconoce sola pero no me funciona.

no es el juego  porque lo probè con una tarjeta de video de un amigo y salio


tengo512mb de ram
asrock gepro-m2
160gb de disco duro 


otra pregunta es: me han dicho algo sobre el sis que usa la tarjeta de video no lo tengo   :x pero si es asi que version devo usar o como y donde la bajo?


----------



## carlos1959 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola jechu094, fijate si en la bios de la PC no tenes alguna opción para desactivar el video on board, por lo que comentas, a mi parecer, sigue funcionando el video on-board.
Con esa placa, si es realmente FX5200, ese juego funciona a la perfección

Saludos

Carlos


----------



## jechu094 (Mar 4, 2008)

lo intentarè


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola,
Yo tengo los driver de instalación, pero es de 54 M, te lo puedo envíar por partes, si desedas.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jechu094 (Mar 4, 2008)

bueno asme el favor


----------



## Manonline (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.nvidia.com

LISTOO


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 5, 2008)

Hola.
Puedes bajarlo directamente de aquí : http://la.nvidia.com/object/winxp64_93.71_2_la.html
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

